# Photoshop Tutorial Rap



## kps (May 4, 2003)

********Warning********
Coarse Language
*************************

Otherwise very funny and well done.

Photoshop Tutorial Rap - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Love it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Hilarious, thanks for sharing  CMYKiller LOL.


----------

